# Chocolate Dream



## Katherine (Apr 25, 2002)

1 stick margarine
      1 c. flour, sifted
      1 c. pecans, chopped fine or broken pieces-
      FIRST LAYER:--
      8 oz. Philadelphia cream cheese
      1 c. confectioners' sugar, sifted
      1 lg. (8 oz.) Cool Whip (1 c.)--
      SECOND LAYER:--
      1 chocolate instant pudding (or lemon, butterscotch, your choice to
vary)
      1 vanilla instant pudding
      3 c. milk

Mix ingredients, spread in 9x13 inch pan and bake 20 minutes in 350 degree
oven and cool.
Spray or grease pan. Mix and spread over flour mixture. Mix and spread over
other layers.
Spread rest of Cool Whip on top. Sprinkle cake decorations on top, if
desired.


----------

